# Someone Must Know Where She Is Please Help Us



## rickwharton (14 March 2010)

http://i650.photobucket.com/albums/uu222/rickwharton/4picsofpolly.jpg 

We brought a cob x dales on the 9th march 2008 she was a black with 3 white socks and a white blaze 14.2 hands 2 white socks on front legs and one on the back leg her mane falls both sides she is 11 years old now her name is Polly
We brought Polly of a man called john Webb from the Kent area and paid cash for her
On the 12th July 2008 we were putting Polly in an area with 4 other horses because there is a boot fair on the field on Sundays we did this at about 5pm on the next day we went back to the horses at 10am to find one was missing and notice the electric fence had been cut. Polly also loves to play with her bit she will put it under her tongue as well
We reported this to the police strait away CRIME NUMBER CY-11650-08
Then on the 15th July 2008 all of Polly tack was stolen and the electric fence this was also reported to the police.
We later found out that Polly was given to Canterbury horse rescue by the previous owner she gave them 2 horses because she was pregnant this was on the 2nd February 2008 so they should never sold Polly on to john Webb 
Both horses where microchip 
We got a email from the previous owner
Polly`s original passport is with weatherby's and the number is 826 048 000 003 234 that is all I have on her passport as it was given to Canterbury horse rescue but when I checked it in October it was still in my name. Her micro chip is with id chip telephone no 01904487600 which was also in my name when I checked in October; I gave them both to Canterbury horse rescue on sat 2nd February 2008.

Martelle passport is with pet-id the number is 826 073 003 092 438 and when they called me last week it was still in my name, her chip number is 958 000 000 510 887 and is pet log telephone number 0870 606 6751 and that is still in my name. Pet-id said no other passport has been issued with martelle's chip number. 
So I contacted NEDS about this because Polly could be re-pass ported so I got an email from them
Good afternoon, 
Please find below the listing of passport issuing organisations, together with the respective references, of possible matching records to the details you provided before. Unfortunately, due to the DPA regulations, I cannot provide further information than this.

Weatherbys ID passports (email: passports@weatherbys.co.uk tell: 01536 210310)
826048000057571 ; 826048000057586

Gypsy Cob Society (email: info@thompsonrural.com)
826068D0009599 ; 826068D0009648 ; 826068D0009738 ; 826068D0009741 ; 826068D0009888 ; 826068D0009976 ; 826068D0009995 ; 826068D0010041 ; 826068D0010185

Pet-ID UK Ltd (tell: 01273 837676)
826073008360160; 82607300862722; 826073009390315

Show Jumping Association of Ireland (tell: 02877 722360)
826082000800418

I hope this helps.
Many thanks,
Doug Stephens
NED Ltd.
I did contact these and got email back from Pet-id and weatherbys thats all the other never replied to me
I have been put Polly all over the web as well and as it is a year now I wont stop trying to find her as we would like Polly to come home we miss her so much PLEASE if anyone can help us with finding Polly

Original Passport Details 1 
Number 826 048 000003234
Organisation Weathby`s
Microchip 985120024035145
Name Crystal Known as Polly
D.o.b 01/01/98
Rachel Williamson
Black mare 14.2 hands, cob, 3 whites socks, white blaze, 10 years old (this passport is on your data base)

Passport details 2
Number 826 073 008608077
Organisation PET ID/JRC Horse Register
Microchip 985120024035145
Name Pride of the Alley (Sally) Known as Polly
Date 14/03/2008
Mr N Web
Black mare 14.2 hands, cob, 3 whites socks, white blaze, 10 years old (this passport is on your data base)

Passport details 3
Number 826 073 003092438
Organisation PET ID UK Ltd
Microchip 958000000510887
Name Martelle
D.o.b 01/05/96 
Rachel Williamson
This horse is lost or stolen from Canterbury horse rescue 

SOMETHINK DOES NOT SEEM RIGHT ABOUT ALL OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (14 March 2010)

rickwharton said:



Polly`s original passport is with weatherby's and the number is 826 048 000 003 234 that is all I have on her passport as it was given to Canterbury horse rescue but when I checked it in October it was still in my name. Her micro chip is with id chip telephone no 01904487600 which was also in my name when I checked in October; I gave them both to Canterbury horse rescue on sat 2nd February 2008.

SOMETHINK DOES NOT SEEM RIGHT ABOUT ALL OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm not sure about anyone else, but I can't understand a word!

Didi you get a passport off John Webb and if not, how comes there are some in your name?

Can you re-read all of your post and put it in plainer English please?


----------



## JoG (14 March 2010)

Makes no sense to me either 

My take on it is you were sold a horse by a dealer who got her from Canterbury horse rescue and this horse, Polly, was taken from your field on 12th July 2008 and all her tack stolen on 18th July 2008. she is still missing?


----------



## JoG (14 March 2010)

I have at least managed to display your pictures of her


----------



## dorani (14 March 2010)

she is a lovely mare, I do wish you luck in getting her back. the more places her photo is seen the better.x


----------



## Sunny08 (14 March 2010)

Though I think this could have been phrased slightly better, I don't think it matters, the clear thing is that your horse is still missing, so i wish you all the luck in the world finding her.
On another note I know of Canterbury Horse rescue and would not be at all surprised if they sell something on, lie, cheat etc - barge pole would be my best recommendation! My opinion of them couldn't be lower! 
Really good luck in finding your mare.


----------



## pixi (15 March 2010)

have you been to canterbury horse rescue to see if they took her back as they have original passport.and was it the original tack that came with the mare stolen so the theif new what tack was hers if so its likely the theif has history with the mare eg previous owners ,ive seen pictures of this mare on another stolen site is she on the stolen horse register


----------



## WishfulThinker (16 March 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Well, I'm not sure about anyone else, but I can't understand a word!

Didi you get a passport off John Webb and if not, how comes there are some in your name?

Can you re-read all of your post and put it in plainer English please?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the email from the previous owner


----------



## timthearab (29 March 2010)

Is this the same horse which is on Missing Horses On Loan website???


----------



## HappyHooves (2 April 2010)

WishfulThinker said:



			I think that is the email from the previous owner
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think that? PM me if you want.


----------

